# Guns guns guns - for the KC & St Louis Area people



## SurvivalBus (Sep 18, 2010)

for any of you buyers and sellers of fine art I opened up a new site for St Louis my Kansas city has been running for a few months, if you selling items of the firearms nature post them up its free

Buy Sell Trade Firearms LOCALLY
Kansas City Arms Trader
St Louis Arms Trader


----------

